
Free Software Foundation Program Manager - fsfhiring
https://www.fsf.org/resources/jobs/fsf-job-opportunity-program-manager
======
fsfhiring
The Free Software Foundation (FSF), a Massachusetts 501(c)(3) charity with a
worldwide mission to protect computer user freedom, seeks a motivated and
talented Boston-based individual to be our full-time program manager.

Reporting to the executive director, the program manager co-leads our
campaigns team. This position develops and promotes longer-term resources and
advocacy programs related to increasing the use of free software and expanding
and advancing the free software movement. The program manager plays a key role
in external communications, fundraising, member engagement, and special
events.

See link above for list of job responsibilites, application instructions,
benefits, and salary.

------
gus_massa
In case this is flagged ...

There is an official "Who is hiring / freelance post?" the fist day of the
month. For the latest see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=whoishiring)
Remember to repost this there next month.

Hiring threads outside it are not allowed, but perhaps the mods will make an
exception for the FSF.

Anyway, the responsibilities are more than what I expect of a program manager
position.

